
Essential habits of the successful entrepreneur - SoundsGood16
http://www.envision.io/blogs/ecommerce-pulse/56126081-essential-habits-of-the-successful-entrepreneur-span-part-1-know-thyself-span
======
mkagenius
> learn to read faster

I just can't do that. When i read, i visualise stuff, reading faster just
brings me back in my room. Strange to see many people do that.

